# When is a good time to start applying?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

When is a good time to start applying? I graduate from Northeastern next December (Decemeber 2005)

Thank you

-Eric


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> When is a good time to start applying?


 In my expierience, 5 years ago. 

I see your from Beverly. PM me, there may be a "interium" department you may want to join.


----------



## DCON (May 18, 2004)

Make sure you take the Civil Service Exam. If you don't, you won't get another shot for two years. You'll regret it until 2007. 

If you're applying to non civil service towns, they usually move pretty quick, so you'll want to apply about a month before graduation. If you could start working a part time Police job, or a dispatch position, it could help a lot. A lot of departments like to hire from within.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

DCON @ Thu Dec 09 2004 said:


> Make sure you take the Civil Service Exam. If you don't, you won't get another shot for two years. You'll regret it until 2007.
> 
> If you're applying to non civil service towns, they usually move pretty quick, so you'll want to apply about a month before graduation. If you could start working a part time Police job, or a dispatch position, it could help a lot. A lot of departments like to hire from within.


Thank you for your response. How would I go about finding non-civil service department that are hiring such positions?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Becoming a cop is like throwing darts at a 1" target at night with the wind blowing. If you throw enough one is bound to hit. :roll: 

My advice for aspiring POs is aply EVERYWHERE!!!!!! Take the 2005 Civil Service Exam, Take the McIntosh Exam, Apply to NH, RI, ME, CT, and if you are flexable in location, Down South. Develop a good Resume and constantly update it. College is fine, but you need experience also. AUX, security, college, dispatch. Aplly to all. 

I have a folder of "Thank you for your interest in __________ Department , but" letters. it took me 4 years to land a full time gig. I put myself through the R/I academy, got my associates, recieved seperate OC, baton, C&amp;R, CPR/AED 1st responder training. 

Picture yourself as a stereo system. You'd buy the one with the most options for the money right? Same with PD the more you have to offer them the better.

Once you have something to offer THEM, then they'll buy you. 

good luck. I'm 30 and I've finally made it.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Mortal knight @ Sat Dec 11 2004 said:


> Take the McIntosh Exam.


What is the McIntosh exam?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

McIntiosh is a police Exam given in dover NH at McIntosh college. It's sort of like the Civil service Exam. The differance is it covers about 50 NH towns and cities from Keene to Portsmouth and Seabrook. The hold it twice a year april and October. 
Once you pass the test, the individual towns will contact you when there is an opening. They'll invite you to their PD for a PT test, (1.5 run push-ups, sit-ups, sit &amp; reach, bench press).

Search the job listing section under McIntoish and I believe you'll find the contact info there.


----------

